# How do i know if the miscarriage is complete?



## Deethehippy

Diagnosed dead beanie on thursday (looked like died at 6 weeks) and friday night i had cramps and slightly more bleeding. Today more cramps all day and just now i passed several large clots and quite a gush of blood.

My question is, is this just the beginning or is that it? I know i can expect weeks of not so heavy bleeding but is that the main part over do you think?


----------



## kk1981

Firstly let me say how sorry i am for you. In time it will get easier and feel less heavy on your heart. :hugs:
i have had 4 misscarriages and all have been different. My earliest loss was at 6 weeks and i had a very heavy blood loss kind off like a slow running tap when i pushed. I also slost some clots. I would expect heavy bleeding and strong cramps but hopefully not any stronger pains. 
Best wishes 
kate xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks for the reply, i am feeling very sorry for me too :( but i have a awesome family and OH and wonderful 2 children so i know i will get through this. 
I had another miscarriage in 1997 so i am slightly worried that i am now much more likely to keep having them especially as i am 37 soon :/
My last miscarriage was 12 weeks+ and i was advised a D&C so i have never done this naturally before so i wasn't sure what to expect. :flower:


----------



## Pippin

So sorry for you loss :hugs: I didn't miscarry naturally but my hospital did say even if I did they'd scan me after two weeks to make sure all of it is gone. Talk to your GP and ask if you need to do the same. You need to be clear of any retained products so you don't get infection. Just wanted to make you aware of that. Hope it doesn't take long for you. xxx


----------



## RiverSong

Didn't want to read and run. Big hugs for you.xxxxxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

Hi hun,
Sorry for your loss :hugs:

This was my first pregnancy and sadly it ended in a MC at 6weeks 2days - On the 18 Dec i woke up surrounded by blood - went straight up to hospital and had an unbelievable amount of blood pouring from me followed by clots - the scan the next morning confirmed there was no heartbeat but the baby and sack was still inside.. i was ment to be having a D&C 2 days after but ended up trying the natural route first..

I was bleeding very heavily for about 13 days (changing pad every hour or 2) , the last few days it has calmed down alot, only have to change my pad once a day and now its more like a red discharge..

I didnt know what to expect as the hospital didnt tell me what to expect.. 

Got my scan on the 12th Jan to see if everything has gone naturally..

Everyone is different though but just wanted to try and give you some advice about what to expect, hope it helped.. :hugs:

Em x


----------



## charby

Hi

So sorry for your loss. I think everyone is different but I miscarried at 8 weeks, had about a week of spotting which got progressively worse until on 14th December I started miscarrying properly, pain, heavy blood loss (like running tap) and large clots. Had a scan on 16th December and they said all the pregnancy "product" was gone and, although I was still testing positive at that time it was very faint. Heavy bleeding lasted about 5 days gradually getting better and then seemed to taper off fairly quickly over a few days. On 23rd December my bleeding stopped completely and all back to normal (physically at least)

I hope you feel better soon. Sending hugs and best wishes to you.


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Dee, I'm very sorry for your loss. I have been bleeding since Boxing Day night. A scan on December 29th showed no sign of miscarriage and a fetus with a healthy heartbeat. I was sent home but continued to bleed and it got progressively worse. On NYE I started passing clots and heavy bleeding. That evening on the loo I had cramping and a huge gush of blood and felt something big push its way out of me. I assume this was the baby and sac. I cramped all night and bled very heavily. 3 days later I still feel a bit crampy and the bleeding is more like a heavy period now. I too was wondering how long to expect to bleed for and did my miscarriage start on Boxing Day or when I felt the gush on NYE? I have been bleeding for nine days now in total. I have to go to the EPAU in the morning for a scan. I am dreading seeing an empty uterus. I miss my baby.


----------



## SilverFair

All I can do is share my own experience. I spotted for 11 days before my miscarriage (natural, not d&c). I bled lighter and lighter for 5 days afterward. I had to have my blood tested every two weeks over the next month to make sure my HCG levels were decreasing as expected. One month later, they were down to 3 (anything under 5 is considered normal). I didn't have to have any scans/ultrasounds to verify. As long as you feel fine physically (no continuing pain, fever, or abnormal bleeding), it's probably complete. If you don't do blood work, you can probably take home pregnancy tests until you eventually get a negative result.


----------



## littlejenx

HI guys
its been nearly three weeks since my miscarriage, i was nearly 6 weeks gone and it was my first pregnancy. it was very similar to a period and lasted for 4 days, had red blood with a few clots and cramps. when i spoke to the nurse on the phone she told me to stay at home and do a pregnancy test in about a week to see if i get a negative. sixteen days after the miscarriage i was still getting positives so i went to the hospital and they gave me a vagina ultra sound-they could see nothing there so i had a blood test. my hcg level was reading at 91 so i hsd to have another test 48 hours later to see if its decreasing, i find out the results tomorrow. would love to start trying again but definatley going to wait for my next period. i hope everyone who is going through the same thing has a quick recovery, thinking of you x


----------

